# NForce Audio / Mehrere Probs



## Bigbutcher (26. Januar 2005)

Moin Moin allerseits!

Also, ich hab jetzt Suse 9.2 auf meinem Rechner installiert und es scheint auch alles größtenteils zu funktionieren.
Aber ich hab da das Problem, dass meine Audioeinstellungen nach jedem Neustart zurückgesetzt werden. Zurückgesetzt in dem Sinne, dass die Treiber noch funktionieren, aber die Lautstärken etc immer wieder voll ausgesteuert werden. 

Dann kommt als nächstes, dass ich keinen Sound von meinem Center und Subwoofer bekomme. Was kann man da machen? Nur zur Info ich benutze den digitalen Ausgang.

Als nächstes hätte ich die Frage, ob man den NForce Treiber irgendwie über ALSA laufen lassen kann, weil dieser normalerweise nur OSS unterstützt. Ich hab da mal was von einer OSS Emulation oder so gehört, aber noch keine gescheite Anleitung gefunden wie man das richtig einstellt (So eine schöne Schritt für Schritt Anleitung für Dummys like me ^^), bzw ob das überhaupt richtig funktioniert.

Und nebenbei noch eine Sache, ich habe eine Maus mit 3 Tasten und einem Rad. LMB, RMB und Rad funktionieren tadellos, aber die Daumentaste besitzt keine Funktion. Wie kann ich die so belegen, dass ich in Firefox die Daumentaste als zurück Funktion benutzen kann?

Sooo Fragen über Fragen und die Lösungen werden wahrscheinlich naheliegend und einfach sein, deshalb werd ich nochmal weiter googeln. 

MfG

BB


----------



## Bigbutcher (30. Januar 2005)

Hat niemand eine Idee?


----------



## ocb (1. Februar 2005)

Bigbutcher hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber ich hab da das Problem, dass meine Audioeinstellungen nach jedem Neustart zurückgesetzt werden. Zurückgesetzt in dem Sinne, dass die Treiber noch funktionieren, aber die Lautstärken etc immer wieder voll ausgesteuert werden.
> 
> Dann kommt als nächstes, dass ich keinen Sound von meinem Center und Subwoofer bekomme. Was kann man da machen? Nur zur Info ich benutze den digitalen Ausgang.


 
 alsamixer



			
				Bigbutcher hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Als nächstes hätte ich die Frage, ob man den NForce Treiber irgendwie über ALSA laufen lassen kann, weil dieser normalerweise nur OSS unterstützt. Ich hab da mal was von einer OSS Emulation oder so gehört, aber noch keine gescheite Anleitung gefunden wie man das richtig einstellt (So eine schöne Schritt für Schritt Anleitung für Dummys like me ^^), bzw ob das überhaupt richtig funktioniert.


 
 ALSA unterstützt die nForce-Audio Chips. Entweder direkt im Kernel einbinden (oder als Modul), geht ab Version >=2.6, oder eben die ALSA-Treiber verwenden.



			
				Bigbutcher hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und nebenbei noch eine Sache, ich habe eine Maus mit 3 Tasten und einem Rad. LMB, RMB und Rad funktionieren tadellos, aber die Daumentaste besitzt keine Funktion. Wie kann ich die so belegen, dass ich in Firefox die Daumentaste als zurück Funktion benutzen kann?


 
 imwheel is your friend


----------



## Bigbutcher (6. Februar 2005)

ocb hat gesagt.:
			
		

> alsamixer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unterstützt alsa auch den digitalen Ausgang?


----------



## Bigbutcher (12. Februar 2005)

Ich habe heute mal die Original Anleitung vom Alsa Project versucht

http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?module=intel8x0

aber irgendwie hatte ich keinen Erfolg. Musste meinen account löschen und einen neuen erstellen damit ich wieder rein komme.
Naja jetzt bin ich wieder bei 0, nächster Versuch 

Auch wenn ich die englische Sprache beherrsche, wäre es nicht schlecht wenn ich eine deutsche Anleitung hätte. 
Für solche Eingriffe ist das glaub ich besser.
Hab schon gegoogelt, aber nix wirklich brauchbares gefunden.

MfG

BB


----------

